# Looking for jobs



## MaybeMove (Feb 22, 2012)

We are hoping to move to Dubai at the end of this year/early next year so we are starting to just look at what's out there re jobs. 

My DH is hoping to move with his current employer and he knows there are positions available so he is going to start even talking to some people in the know/suss it out.

My role doesn't seem so well cater for by recruitment agencies: the pharmaceutical sector. I posted here the other day to see if anyone knows what the industry is like in Dubai but nobody replied to me, speaks volumes maybe??

I might have to pick companies I would like to work for directly and go from there?

I have a degree in biotechnology and 10 yr + experience in the field with people management background also.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I found my job by joining LinkedIn and subscribing to the relevant groups. I sent resumes to all the relevant listings and POOF! I'm coming to Dubai next month.


----------



## shezza321 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi 

Sorry to jump in on your thread but I'm tryin to get a job over there myself.. when you say relevant groups on linkedin what was they? Lol it may sound stupid but I need all the help I can get


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

shezza321 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry to jump in on your thread but I'm tryin to get a job over there myself.. when you say relevant groups on linkedin what was they? Lol it may sound stupid but I need all the help I can get


The ones relevant to jobs I was qualified for and interested in, for me they had to do with land surveying, GPS, GNSS, GIS, construction, business and product management.


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Linked In*



XDoodlebugger said:


> The ones relevant to jobs I was qualified for and interested in, for me they had to do with land surveying, GPS, GNSS, GIS, construction, business and product management.


Hey all

Found my job on Linked In as well, been here over a month. Once you join there are groups you can join the are relevant to your field, from there you get email alerts of jobs in the sector, locations etc

Good luck


----------



## MaybeMove (Feb 22, 2012)

OK thanks for the tip. I am on Linked in, just need to get my profile 100% activated. 

Requested to join a few groups just now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

MaybeMove said:


> OK thanks for the tip. I am on Linked in, just need to get my profile 100% activated.
> 
> Requested to join a few groups just now. Fingers crossed!


It's all about how much effort you put in, complete your profile and update regularly, participate in the boards and send your resume directly to the positions that are interesting,

Some months I would have headhunters calling weekly, other times it would be a month between emails.

Good luck!


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello,

I have a contact for a very large pharmaceutical company in the UAE, possibly the largest in the GCC. 

PM me and I'll send you his contact details. Like that you can send him your CV. He's the recruitment manager there. Good luck.


----------



## MaybeMove (Feb 22, 2012)

noisyboy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a contact for a very large pharmaceutical company in the UAE, possibly the largest in the GCC.
> 
> PM me and I'll send you his contact details. Like that you can send him your CV. He's the recruitment manager there. Good luck.


Thanks for that. PM sent


----------



## AHTB (Mar 20, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello!

Ive been living in Dubai for almost six months now... My boyfriend is going to move out here too, however is there a time frame that he is allowed to be un employed for or not? I know we will get married before he comes to help with the visa situation and obviously living together ... You help or advice regading this would be much appriciated ... Thanks =)


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

AHTB said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Ive been living in Dubai for almost six months now... My boyfriend is going to move out here too, however is there a time frame that he is allowed to be un employed for or not? I know we will get married before he comes to help with the visa situation and obviously living together ... You help or advice regading this would be much appriciated ... Thanks =)


There is no "time frame" but generally employers don't like to see long time of unemployment on your resume.


----------



## AHTB (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for the quick reply - now if anyone else knows of any Carpentry jobs that would be great or who to contact regarding this type of work, where to look / apply etc ... I know like labour jobs are rare becuase its cheap labour for that kind of work here ... Thank you so much


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

AHTB said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply - now if anyone else knows of any Carpentry jobs that would be great or who to contact regarding this type of work, where to look / apply etc ... I know like labour jobs are rare becuase its cheap labour for that kind of work here ... Thank you so much


Good that you know that. That would generally be classified as "labor" work around here and the pay....well.....it's not good!


----------



## AHTB (Mar 20, 2012)

So what do expat men do here for work?


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

AHTB said:


> So what do expat men do here for work?


In Dubai? By Expat I'd guess you mean Brit's, Americans, Canadians, Irish etc? Everyone is an expat here. I hate to say it but I will:

All the labor jobs are generally for indians, pakistanis, filipinos etc. Carpentry is in the same category. It is what it is!


----------



## AHTB (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes... I know I spoke to one who ears like 1000 a month!! Woking 7 days a week!!


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

AHTB said:


> Yes... I know I spoke to one who ears like 1000 a month!! Woking 7 days a week!!


Exactly! Its really bad!!


----------

